# Small but growing



## rselby

Oleiva 55" LCD 1080P
Yamaha htr 5890( used as AV preamp)
HTPC (various parts within)
Yamaha EQ-70( sub EQ)
(3) Onkyo M-504s(1 mains , 1 center , 1 side surround amps)
kenwood basic M2( rear surround amp)
buttkicker BKA-1000(sub amp)
(2)Panamax M 5100 EX
Panamax 4300
cerwin vega LC-6(center) have (2)
Klipsch SC1
cerwin vega VS150 (mains)
Klipsch SB3 side ( surround)
klipsch SB1 rear (surround)
(2) wmd 12" for LFE:hsd: http://www.pierceaudioproducts.com/gpage.html


----------



## hujh2012

beert now


----------



## rselby

Well.... I just picked up another Onkyo M-504:spend: ..and another panamax M 5100 EX...now looking to find a audio rack of some sort! and just made some DIY canare 4s11 speaker cables for the mains...turned out really nice






these are not mine..but mine looks just like them


----------



## rselby

[/ATTACH]
these are my Onkyo M-504's that I converted to LED


----------



## Tonto

Looks like you got the ambient light under control. Tell us about the 4 meters under your screen, & how about some pics of the room with the lights on. Looking good so far!


----------



## rselby

those are the VU meters of my (2) Onkyo M-504 amps...dont have any pics of the room yet..but those are my newest additions, just did a LED conversion on them!


----------



## rselby

have a new edition...kenwood Basic M2 220 a ch/ watts @ 8 ohms, powering my side surround...may not keep it long...got my eye on another M-504...just love those VU meters!


----------



## rselby

and yet another addition..another Onkyo M 504...new sub enclosures soon...slot port design, these are the 1st design(kinda crude)


----------



## rselby

just a few more!


----------



## TypeA

Pretty cool :T


----------



## rselby

stepping up to more power for my mains!....200W x 2 @ 8 ohm....350 x 2 @4 ohm..which is what it will be at!...this is the first one ADCOM GFA-5500...will see how I like this one before getting rid of some of my onkyo's for a adcom gfa-5503..anyway here is a pic of the beast


----------



## pharoah

adcom awesome amp you have there.the first adcom id ever seen.was connected to a pair of khorns.in a now defunct hifi shop.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Those amps look awesome!


----------

